# by people the goats gone



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

my goat i gone.
alot of yous will be like wtf.. u do that for but w/e i dont care what you's think i sold the goat.
and out of it i got cash and bought a mishubishi 3000gt with the money the car is an all around better car in my opion and cheaper  haha 
well i will be off this site in a few days just saying that the goats gone
but cheers to the year with the goat it is still out there some where :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

confused:confused


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> confused:confused


ya it is sad i will still have a gto just not an 06 there is an yellow 04 parked in my garage still


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

:confused a ok, u bought a mitsubishi 3000gt? ,
how is it better than a goat?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

06pontiacgto said:


> ya it is sad i will still have a gto just not an 06 there is an yellow 04 parked in my garage still


WHY DID U GET RID OF THE '06. IT WOULD BE COOL TO HAVE BOTH:confused


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> :confused a ok, u bought a mitsubishi 3000gt? ,
> how is it better than a goat?


haha ya i bought an 3000gt and sold my 06 gto but now i have an 3000gt and a 2004 gto so there is still 1 goat in my garage


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

*idk*

idk y i got rid of the 06 to much money to have an 04 an 06 and an 3000gt


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Dude, what year is the 3000GT? I mean, if you don't want two of the same kind of car, yea, I can see that. But why a mitz? and why not the '04? Man, if I had both, that would be awesome!!!! Dude!!!!


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Dude, what year is the 3000GT? I mean, if you don't want two of the same kind of car, yea, I can see that. But why a mitz? and why not the '04? Man, if I had both, that would be awesome!!!! Dude!!!!



ITS AN 94 arty:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

06pontiacgto said:


> ITS AN 94 arty:


Could have atleast got he DODGE STEALTH - sounds better. Same car right?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My buddy has a VR4 Spider (all wheel drive and all wheel STEERING (like GMC's quadra-steer they had on a few truck models a couple years ago) and came with some funky factory paint option that reminds me of a motorcylcle's gas tank where the color changes depending on the light and the angle from which you're looking at it) and he payed in the high 30's for it back in the mid 90s, and long story short, it ain't worth the storage in his dad's garage that he keeps it in. 

Something went wrong here, and something blew up there and got hot here, and blah blah blah, i used to work at Mitsubishi where they make the damn things in Bloomington, IL and I wouldn't buy a Mitso for 10 cents on the dollar from what I saw, fast and furious EVO wannabees included in that statement, but I guess you can say that anywhere. He never got the chance to "hop" his up with nitrous or a turbo or what not, it fizzled out on him still stock, just outside the factory warranty.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

VR4s are stock twin turbo i believe. He didn't need to put a turbo on it before it blew up, it already had two to hurry the process along.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Got rid of your goat thats your choice, but there is no reason to basically attack us saying " I dont care what yous think" . Then why post a thread and wait for comments?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

06pontiacgto said:


> my goat i gone.
> *alot of yous will be like wtf.. u do that for but w/e i dont care what you's think i sold the goat.*
> and out of it i got cash and bought a mishubishi 3000gt with the money the car is an all around better car in my opion and cheaper  haha
> well i will be off this site in a few days just saying that the goats gone
> but cheers to the year with the goat it is still out there some where :cheers


With a crappy attitude like that I really wouldn't care if you left with your '06. Like Aramz06 said, there's no need to come off with an attack like that. You are on a GTO forum you know. It's your choice to get rid of any car that you want but next time use a little tact.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Could have atleast got he DODGE STEALTH - sounds better. Same car right?


I drove a twin turbo awd stealth, it was wicked fast! :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I drove a twin turbo awd stealth, it was wicked fast! :cheers


They were cool in their time. I remember driving my 1982 Dodge Ram 150 Slant 6 and pulling up behind one. It smoked me!!! But I'd have to say the ole Dodge didnt do too bad.:willy: I wish I could find that same guy today


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

ya well w/e the cars gone how do i delete my account on here


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

06pontiacgto said:


> my goat i gone.
> alot of yous will be like wtf.. u do that for but w/e i dont care what you's think i sold the goat.
> and out of it i got cash and bought a mishubishi 3000gt with the money the car is an all around better car in my opion and cheaper  haha
> well i will be off this site in a few days just saying that the goats gone
> but cheers to the year with the goat it is still out there some where :cheers



Wow this was not only one of the most unintelligent posts but one of the worst decisions ever. The 3000GT is not even in the same league as the GTO. I am just going to leave it at that because this thread should not have even been dignified with a response. Good riddance to you:seeya:


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

bustersjudge or what ever you said the 3000gt is not in the gto leadge or what ever ok u r right the car is better then a gto the car is all out better faster deffinitly. 
seriously i did own a gto ya but my friend also owned a mustang gt two big rival cars yes i say the mustang is better more sold then the gto because of amount made but tell yous what you see a mustang go hid it will leave your cars in the dust so by to all gto lovers


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

lol i dont see how the 3000 gt is better than a gto, but whatever ,
what? mustangs will leave gtos in the Dust? BWHAHAHAHAHHA LOL
go over to the ricer forums with your japansese junk


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> lol i dont see how the 3000 gt is better than a gto, but whatever ,
> what? mustangs will leave gtos in the Dust? BWHAHAHAHAHHA LOL
> go over to the ricer forums with your japansese junk


hahah funny comeing from a gto lover hummmm y would u say that 
ricers what ever u call them can smoke a gto seriously
u people got to learn your cars are not the best there are alot
that can beat it


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

06pontiacgto said:


> hahah funny comeing from a gto lover hummmm y would u say that
> ricers what ever u call them can smoke a gto seriously
> u people got to learn your cars are not the best there are alot
> that can beat it


Of course the GTOs are not the best cars but this is a GTO forum and we love these cars, if you go on any other forum and say the same thing about their cars they will react the same way, plus why don't you name some some cars that you can get new for $30,000 or less new that can beat the GTO, also my first car was a 97 3000GT and it is a total piece of sh#t compared to the GTO


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

06pontiacgto said:


> ya well w/e the cars gone how do i delete my account on here


just dont wirry bout haha logging in hahah anymore with your haha jumbled up haha posts haha lolo haha play with your rice haha i/e yer rustangs too haha


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

06pontiacgto said:


> ya well w/e the cars gone how do i delete my account on here


You can check out by placing a small caliber hand gun to your head, then squeeze the trigger slowly.....

and we will arty:

or go back to playing with your Match Box cars and leave daddy's computer alone...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I haven't owned a Ferrarri yet but the GTO is the best car for quality and bang for the buck I've owned.

Love the GTO!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

06pontiacgto said:


> bustersjudge or what ever you said the 3000gt is not in the gto leadge or what ever ok u r right the car is better then a gto the car is all out better faster deffinitly.
> seriously i did own a gto ya but my friend also owned a mustang gt two big rival cars yes i say the mustang is better more sold then the gto because of amount made but tell yous what you see a mustang go hid it will leave your cars in the dust so by to all gto lovers


I`m calling BS. You said in another thread that you still owned an `04 GTO. Yet in this post you say "i did own a GTO". You never owned a GTO did you, be it an `04 or an `06, you never had a friend with a mustang gt did you? go one further....you never had a friend before, did you??


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*I don't see how you can even tell...*

..what the guy is saying. Is that english? It looks like it was cut and pasted out of a chat room.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

Tacmedic said:


> ..what the guy is saying. Is that english? It looks like it was cut and pasted out of a chat room.


I don't get it lately with all the "haha" and "lolo" in the midst of all the jumbled up sentences some people post. Maybe I am an old dumbass but I always thought I spoke and read in English. :confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...it`s called 'leet speak' or whatever. No caps, short cut writing...To me it looks like they`re posting from their cell phone.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

Rukee said:


> ...it`s called 'leet speak' or whatever. No caps, short cut writing...To me it looks like they`re posting from their cell phone.


Thanks, I didn't know what it was. I had just assumed it was from their FIRST grade classroom!


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Someone is obviously messing with you guys.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Well I read all the posts. There is a problem. The thread was started pretty early for the April Fools joke, but we definately have a fool here.


----------

